# CQHAM.RU

## Miha

12 ,      .    2-2,5 .   3        .     ,   .

----------


## Miha

.
   .     .

----------


## oleg2

,  - .
http://www.rx3adu2.narod.ru/main_data/unzha.html

----------


## UR3IQO

*Miha*
    , 12  - ???      63    -  ...

         ,       ?

----------


## Miha

.
    ,            .

----------


## Miha

*sov1178*
 ,      ,

----------


## rn6lim

http://cyberkolbasa.com1.ru/mk.html

  .

----------


## VA6AM

10  -75
    3   
   0.7 
 13-14 


   28 33   13.5   5 
4   21 -10   

      20  4    12

----------


## UA4AZ

15      76, 63  50 .  .           .      /   .   JP2000     5...7,    .    .

----------


## UA4AZ

.   .     50 .  .

----------

,   .    4 .  - .  45 ,   3    2,7 .     40 ,   5    2 . 0,7    .  ,    .
 QUAD 9H1GL.
 ?
. RZ4HX

----------


## VA6AM

> UA4AZ
> 
>    .   .     50 .  .
> 
> 
>          ,                 -   ,     ...

----------


## VA6AM

> . 
> 
>           5-10  (   ,      ...


 
5   
5  



 :Crazy:

----------


## VA6AM

> *un7lg*
>    ,     " " - "  "...


,       

 ""  2   40   1000-  Yaesu.

 ...   


 :Very Happy:

----------


## R2DAD

!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anatoly93

> http://antenna.h12.ru/photo.html


,  .      , . ,           .

----------


## LY4OO

> (   ).     ,    .


   .   () www.wimo.de
3 ,  18,  .

  ""-  3 ,   .
   - .

http://www.qrz.lt/ly4oo/DSC_0736.JPG
http://www.qrz.lt/ly4oo/DSC_0735.JPG

----------


## Anatoly93

.    ,  10-12.

----------


## R3DC

.                ?

----------


## rk3fw

> .                ?


,  .       ,      ?

----------


## rk3fw

> ,         ,     ,           .


      ,

----------


## Geo

> .     ,   .        .


  ,    - . ,     .    - .  -         .  ,      ?   ,       .

*  12 ():*




> ,


   - ,    R3MM. http://rk3mwd.ystu.ru/na kryshe.htm

----------


## R3MM

> ....         ,      ,   -  ! .......   .   ,         ,     ,           ......


         .       .  ""   - ,           ,    (  99,99 % )    .



> ......      ...   -   .  ,     -           "" ... 						.


     ?    :Crazy:        ,       .

----------


## rk3fw

> ""  "" -   .       .    , ..       .


   -   .

----------


## Anatoly93

,   7*10    .       ..  .     .   ,   ,  -   .     AlfaSpid    .    335.   448,   ,     ,     335.

----------


## Miha

,  !!!

----------


## rk3fw

> ,    - ?


.  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Geo

*LY4OO*,         . -             ? .., - ,  ,  ""?

----------


## Geo

> ,   ""    .


   !      -   .  ,  ""    ,     .
,    ,   ,     -  !        -   .   - ?   "".

----------


## UR7EY

> -   .  ,  ""    ,     .


    -      -.     "".

----------


## R3MM

> ,     ,      .?


 Geo,      ,  R3DC    "** ".
         ,   .
       ,    ,   , 
         . 



> ,  -    - ?


 ,    ,       ,    . 
          ,      ,     . 
    .      ,    .

----------


## LY4OO

> .


   ~ 60 ,     48 ,  "" 12

----------


## UR7EY

> ,    ""... ,    ?


,        -   .
      .              .      ,     .    ,  .
       "".         .     100 ,   20 ,       .   .     .  ,          ,    . .          .         .             "".     "   ".        . ,      . . 
 ,    .   .        .    . 
  .                  .      !       30-40,       .           . ( ,           .     .)        . "",    ""  ,    .
    ,     ,      ,        ,         .             . :Smile:    ,         .

----------


## Geo

> .              .





> ,   ""    .


,     -    ...



> 100 ,   20 ,       ....        .


  ,     . ,              .  ,     , -      .    ""  12,5-16,5 ,           .



> 30-40,       .


, 30-40  ,          . ,     -     .     .                ,    . 
     - ,    ,       .   "  ".     -    ,                .       ...

----------


## Geo

> ,





> ,     . ,              .


,       ...   .

----------


## Anatoly93

,  .      ...

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,  .      ...


! :Smile:            ..           ""              " ".                   "9F"       ..         ..,               ..   :Smile:

----------


## RA3FV

> !      -   .  ,  ""    ,     .
> ,    ,   ,     -  !        -   .   - ?   "".


    ,   .             .     .              .     .            XL-335.    .    ,   . -              !

----------


## Miha

, ,   .    ,    .

----------


## aleksandr130



----------


## R9CBC

!
         ,   ,         ?     -           ,    ,  (   )   ...       .   ,    ,   "  ".                 "" .
   :   ?

----------


## R3MM

> ,   ,        ?


 ,    ,

----------


## R3MM

:Wink:  )))))))

   ,     55

----------


## UR7EY

:http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=4116

----------

.        ,      1  2,        ?       .   1  2,        2.   " "        ,          ?

----------

...?   --!!!  :Cool:

----------

> -      ,          . ,


 ...  ,   ,   50/50     .           ,          ,    -   .(  -- :Smile: )






> ,          .


       ,   ,        .    ,      ?

----------

R3MM

----------

,      ?     .       .

----------

3- (   ).  3- ,  !!!     .      .     .   !




> .        ,      1  2,        ?       .   1  2,

----------

.  - ,     ,       .    ...      :Wink:      ,     .
           ,   , ,    :Smile:     ,       " ".

----------

...!      ,       :Evil or Very Mad: 
 ,     -      :Wink:

----------


## R3MM

> ......


,   .  :Wink:

----------

*RJ

----------


## *RJ

> , *RJ    ?  ,


: *RJ   ..       ,             .. ""   ..   - ...

----------

*RJ

----------


## RV3MP

> -   .

----------



----------

*RJ

----------

> .        ,      1  2,        ?       .   1  2,


  , ""   #62.     .

----------

